# Shaving Cuts



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

I cut my self whilst shaving last night and the bleeding took ages to stop.

Anyone got any good tips on stopping the bleeding from shaving cuts.

Apart from the obvious , don't cut yourself


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

Have you got an allum block?


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

allum bloc for definite - or as someone on here said (and its true cos I've tried it!) instead of spending a fortune on allum block, just go to holland and baratt and get their salt of the earth (i got the travel size one for like 79p!)


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Slightly cheaper than an alum block you could try a styptic pencil, I use an Alum block it it's a great wee bit of kit.


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

In boots they do a little lip balm size/style stick for shaving cuts 99p iirc.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes, try an Alum block.

However, you are not going to want to hear this (and I certainly didn't ). but learn to shave properly :lol:

I am 39 with skin that will knick if I push it too hard, bleurrgh 

But, if I do not try too hard, and enjoy my shave with a few stubbles left, no-one knows.

Take it easy on yourself


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Alcohol wipes like you use on glasses. Stops it dead in its tracks. Stings a bit but works a treat. :thumb:


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

details said:


> In boots they do a little lip balm size/style stick for shaving cuts 99p iirc.


Just gone one in morrisons for 49 P

Hope i dont need again but its worth having for that price

Cheers


----------

